# 3D Zahlen und Buchstaben



## felsi (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne zum Geburtstag von meinem Opa eine kleine Karte erstellen und dachte, ich könnte diese ein wenig witziger gestalten, wenn ich selbst etwas mache. Ich habe nur das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich anfangen soll.

So soll sie aussehen:

70
Jahre

Dabei würde ich alle Zahlen und Buchstaben gerne als 3D haben und sie ineinander im Raum verschieben. Habe mal ein Beispiel rausgesucht, wie ich mir das vorstelle:

Z.B. so http://i38.tinypic.com/fjeopg.jpg
oder so: http://i33.tinypic.com/29aqqag.jpg

Natürlich ohne die Gesichter usw. Mir geht es nur um die Art, wie ich Zahlen und Buchstaben so 3D und im Raum darstellen kann. Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen könntet.
Vielen Dank schon mal

Edit : Mir ist ein noch viel berühmeters Beispiel eingefallen. Ice Age: http://www.movie-infos.de/data/media/296/IceAge2Poster.jpg
Edit : Ok, in Illustrator per 3D Effekt sollte das leicht gehen, glaube ich, oder?


----------



## Leola13 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hai,

bei den einzelnen Buchstaben, Zahlen den Ebenstil abgefalchte Kante und Relief anwenden und den Schattenwurf entsprechend einstellen.
Ein bisschen mit den Einstellungen spielen bis du zufrieden bist.
Dann die Buchstaben, Zahlen verzerren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lucidity (28. Januar 2010)

Oder: du markierst deine Ebene hälst alt gedrückt und drückst immer wieder abwechselnd Pfeil rechts, Pfeil runter bis dir dein Ergebnis gefällt - dabei enstehen nur jede Menge ebenen.


----------



## Lichtpilger (29. Januar 2010)

felsi hat gesagt.:


> Edit : Ok, in Illustrator per 3D Effekt sollte das leicht gehen, glaube ich, oder?




Ja genau, mit Illustrator kannst das mit ein paar einfachen klicks hinbekommen. Hast da auch viele Optionen bezüglich Farbe und so. Die Hilfe im Programm kann dir da Helfen oder eben wie "fast" immer Google 

edit: Hey das is ja ein fast alter Fred...  übersehen...


----------

